

Ask HN: What kind of CRM do you use? - zsedbal

Hello HN! 
We need some basic data to our survey. We&#x27;d love your answers so please vote or share our poll with others who are involved! Thanks in advance, you are awesome!<p>[Poll here] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.getinch.com&#x2F;help-us-salespeople-kind-crm-use&#x2F;
======
zsedbal
Hello HN! We need some basic data to our survey. We'd love your answers so
please vote or share our poll with others who are involved! Thanks in advance,
you are awesome!

[Poll here] [http://blog.getinch.com/help-us-salespeople-kind-crm-
use/](http://blog.getinch.com/help-us-salespeople-kind-crm-use/)

------
hkarthik
I don't use it, but I came across Base CRM today. Looks useful.
[https://getbase.com/](https://getbase.com/)

~~~
zsedbal
Thanks hkarthik!

------
nigekelly
pipedrive

~~~
zsedbal
Thanks nigekelly!

